# Pessary care



## sknapp56 (Sep 21, 2011)

I would like to know how other coders bill for a Medicare patient who comes in for a pessary cleaning and reinsertion. My impression is the MCR guidelines state it needs to be billed as an E & M and not with the pessary insertion code.  My physician was told at a conference by a coder that if the patient has a problem such as vaginitis you can bill for the office visit and the pessary insert code. Would just like information on how others would bill this visit.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

pessary insert code 57160 is for inital fitting or re-fitting of pessary. For cleaning and reinsert our office bills using e/m code


----------



## tmerickson (Oct 10, 2011)

We do the same.


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Oct 12, 2011)

ditto, E/M only.


----------

